# Anyone know where I can get Maple Peas?



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I am looking to buy a bag of Maple Peas because I was told they are a good supplement for my Pigeon food i can buy on line or just a common store. Thank you.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I'd love to know where to buy a good selection of grains and legumes, besides what the grocery stores carry.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

They come in many pigeon mixes. Where, basically, are you (country, state, city)?

Pidgey


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

jedds.com

good luck.... all kinds of different seeds!


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> They come in many pigeon mixes. Where, basically, are you (country, state, city)?
> 
> Pidgey


I am located in Hamilton Ohio USA


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, then, surely there's a feed store somewhere in your area that has a pigeon mix blend. One of the things that you can do is get with a flyer in your area and ask where they get their feed. Do you know how to find them?

Pidgey


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

link:http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/feed.html

link:http://www.jedds.com/Products.asp?MainCategoryID=81&SubCategoryID=958

Just a couple of links you may want to check out!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You can find clubs in Ohio with the NPA on this page:

http://www.npausa.com/clubs.htm#Ohio

Of the listings in Ohio, Joe Grau with the Southern Ohio Pigeon Association in Harveysburg is about 30 miles East-Northeast of you. You can contact him through the address provided and his email address (if up-to-date) is:

[email protected]

He'd probably be able to get you connected with a way to get pigeonfeed in your area that has all the good stuff in it already. You might even join the club.

Pidgey


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

One caution regarding Maple Peas. My other computer is down so I can't check my files, but I remember reading that you don't want to feed a high percentage of Maple Peas. I think that it was because they bind with Calcium or some other critical mineral. Other peas are fine - Austrian peas and green peas are a big favorite with my birds!


----------

